# Scotland - Loch Lomond and Mosquitoes - aarrrgghh!!!!!!



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Hi All

Just returned from a 2 week stint touring the North West - North and North East .

Beautiful country - however the inhabitants tend to bite rather badly.

In particular anyone intent on visiting the Lakes or the Lochs should be well advised to pack very large quantities of Mosquitoe repelent and even for Loch Lomond a full facial mosquitoe net.

We were ripped to pieces by the little monsters. It didn't help that it rained for a full five days and then the sun came out - brilliant breeding weather and sited under trees to-boot.

However don't let this put you off - just go very prepared for mosquitoes all over scotland and the Lakes.

Happy mosquitoe free travels
Trecker


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We live in the Lakes
The local farmers advise NOT using aftershave or scent
Our indian doctor advises taking [/U]garlic tablets so do the Spanish and Portugese
Try also some tropical mossi spray or I found some stuff in Spain that keeps everything off - Mossies, friends, enemies.......

If you do get bit get some Zirtec tablets or similar
We got a roll on from a Portugese Farmacia but cann't find ant over here


----------

